# cherry wood mold



## street guy (Sep 1, 2008)

I have some chunks of cherry wood stored in plastic buckets with a screw on lid. I also have some that has not been chunked yet and is stored right next to the buckets outside. The cunks in the bucket have a white coating on it. The wood stored inthe open dosn't. Is this a mold . Is it safe to smoke with.


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Probably OK- but why risk it...   rinse it off , then set the wood out in the sun to dry.


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Yanno, I was just thinking, you could also prolly burn it off... got a turkey fryer? Or fire up a gas grill to 450 or so and cook it off... of course remove before wood burns. A bit of char oughta do it tho.


----------



## coyote (Sep 1, 2008)

It just maybe sap...suger cystals..have the neighbor taste it..my cherry had the same white looking stuff but between the guinnnie fowl and ants..she looks clean now. hey, but your may be the flesh eating mold..carefull..


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 1, 2008)

can you post a quick pic?


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 1, 2008)

If your storing it in a tight container, it's mold because the wood is still wet.
Let it season a lil longer!


----------

